# SZL Auslesen mit Snap7



## eugenhuber (3 Mai 2015)

Moin,
steh auf dem Schlauch ... Versuch grad krampfhaft mit Snap7 in C# den Satus der SF-LED einer 300er mit ReadSZL auszulesen. 
Kann mir jemand mir einem Bsp. oder Code-Snippet aushelfen?
Danke schon mal im voraus ...
Eugen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Mai 2015)

In Anlehnung an das Beispielprogramm Client.cs:


```
static void ReadSZL_0174_0001()
    {
        S7Client.S7SZL SZL = new S7Client.S7SZL();
        int Size = 0x8000;
        int res = Client.ReadSZL(0x0174, 0x0001, ref SZL, ref Size);
        if (Check(res, "Read SZL - ID : 0x0174, IDX 0x0001"))
        {            
            Console.WriteLine("SF-LED Status: " + (SZL.Data[2] == 0 ? "Off" : "On"));
            Console.Write("SF-LED Blinkstatus: ");
            switch (SZL.Data[3])
            {
                case 0x0: Console.WriteLine("Nicht blinkend"); break;
                case 0x1: Console.WriteLine("Blinken normal (2 Hz)"); break;
                case 0x2: Console.WriteLine("Blinken langsam (0,5 Hz)"); break;
            }
        }
    }
```


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Mai 2015)

Falls du mit den SZLs typisiert arbeiten willst, ich hab in meiner Bibliothek für alle möglichen SZLs Strukturen angelegt! Die solltest du auch mit Snap 7 verwenden können!

https://github.com/jogibear9988/Dot...onLibrary/Communication/S7_xxx/SZLDatasets.cs


----------

